# Canning green beans and corn?



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I've got some green beans I want to can. I don't have a pressure canner, only a boiling water canner. My recipe says that beans and corn should be pressure canned. Can it be done in a BWC?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I know the Ball Book gives directions for pressure canning & that's how I do mine, now that I have a pressure canner. I used to Hot water Bath my beans though. Once the water starts to boil set the timer for 1 hour & a half.
The reason I went to pressure canner is the hot water bath does take a long time. My mom & grandma always did them that way, none of us ever got sick.

I always cut my corn off the cob & freeze that but if you want to Hot water Bath it I would probly do it about the same time as the beans.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sorry but neither green beans nor corn can safely be canned in a BWB. Pressure canning is required and has been for more than 35 years now. Freeze your corn and beans instead.

Suggest you might want to read this informative article on them. 

Hot Topic - Summer 2010food preservation 

An important word about home canning of vegetableshttp://www.uga.edu/nchfp/


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

We do Dilly Beans with BWB
Vinegar is your friend
[ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=dilly+beans&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a"]Take your pick[/ame]


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

The reason you can't BWB beans or corn, low acid foods, is that boilling water will only get to 212 degrees, no matter how long you boil it. Botulism spores require 240 degrees to kill them. The only way to do that is to pressure can. Please don't take unneccessary risks with your health or those around you that might eat improperly canned food.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm on the lookout for a pressure canner. In the meanwhile, I reckon I will try the dilly beans and freeze the rest. :/ Thanks for the advice.


----------

